# A Tale of Two T-34's.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone. 

Here's a link to my two 1/72nd scale T-34/76's. The first one is made by HaT and the second is from Italeri. Click the red letters below to see them.

Soviet T-34 Tank

:wave:


----------

